# Voo Doo Rib Sauce



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 cup of ketchup
1 cup of chille sauce
1 spanish onion chopped
1/2 cup of molasses
1 tsp of corriander
1 tsp of cummin
1 tsp of chilli peppers
1 tsp tobasco
1/2 cup of honey
black pepper to taste
garlic to taste

Combine all ingredients. Simmer ribs for 2-3 hours, then soak overnight in the sauce. Bake or BBQ the ribs.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I make something very similar RD!

Goood Stuff~!


----------

